# My first button



## rich_2137 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all

Just thought i would show you my button that i made last night out of the gold powder that Geo helped me with, it's just under 1 gram at .92 im really pleased with how it turned out. so its a start :lol:


----------



## ericrm (Feb 11, 2012)

wow, superb 8)
did you polish it or it has come out that shiny?


----------



## rich_2137 (Feb 11, 2012)

i gave it a slight polish, it's not as yellow as i would like it to be but im still learning so i guess i can only get better with my refining process


----------



## jeneje (Feb 11, 2012)

Very Nice, 8) I want one  Great job. :mrgreen: 
Ken


----------



## rich_2137 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all

Just done another button and im really pleased with it, i haven't done any polishing this time so im hoping this shows that it is fairly pure, i carried out the washes as suggested by Harold and it really shows from my last button! 8) 
Getting there slowly, the more i read the more im beginning to understand the procedures and i hope that shows for my effects.
Thanks for all the advice guys wouldn't have got to this stage without the forum.














Rich


----------



## Geo (Apr 5, 2012)

great color. notice the pipe in this one?


----------



## nickvc (Apr 5, 2012)

Great work Rich keep it up, there's not enough active members this side of the pond.


----------



## rich_2137 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Geo
Pipe?!


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 5, 2012)

That first one looks liquid. I dont think you can get much more yellow than that. Nice job!


----------



## Geo (Apr 5, 2012)

its the spot on top that looks like it caved in when it cooled.when gold is pure, it tends to shrink when cooled too fast with the top caving in like a cake that "falls" under its own weight.


----------



## Smack (Apr 6, 2012)

I just processed a 12 gallon stock pot and got another 2g. of AU. after 3 weeks of copper treatment.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 6, 2012)

rich_2137 said:


> Hi Geo
> Pipe?!


What Geo said. The pipe is caused by the contraction of the volume as it solidifies. If you watch closely, you can see it happen. It occurs in just a split second. Contaminated gold won't create a pipe--and often has a very frosty surface. Both of those features help determine if gold is pure, or not, as does the lack of an oxide skin. 

Gold can freeze sans the pipe, but it must cool from the bottom up, uniformly. For buttons that are to be sold, having the pipe is a desirable feature, as it helps the buyer understand that the quality is high. 

Harold


----------



## rich_2137 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all
Just finished another few projects and heres the results from them













They weigh in at from left to right 1.4g 1.8g and 3.2g


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yeah... that's what we're talking about!!! 8) 

Very nice!

Phil


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Very.. VERY nice.


----------



## rich_2137 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys :lol:


----------



## joem (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Rich
Can I use a few good infocus photos?
if yes email them to me 
[email protected]


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 7, 2012)

Great buttons and nice job


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 7, 2012)

You're doing great work, very pure. 

Keep it up!!


----------



## Lobby (Jun 7, 2012)

This is so cool. 

We need a clapping smilie. :mrgreen:


----------

